# CIUDAD de CADIZ



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

The Airbus wing carrier CIUDAD de CADIZ is aground of the port of Mostyn North Wales after trying to dock in high winds yesterday.

A tug was dispatched from Liverpool in an attempt to re float her on the late night tide, but is still aground this morning.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

More details at http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-east-wales-21272411


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

The WHALSA LASS has been busy positioning the CIUDAD de CADIZ anchors for an attempt by Briggs Marine's KINGDOM OF FIFE to re float her tonight.


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

CIUDAD de CADIZ still remains aground this morning in-spite of attempts by tugs to free her. Tides are now on the fall with each passing tide producing less water.


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

Fresh attempts to re-float Airbus wing ferry off North Wales coast

http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/nor...g-ferry-off-north-wales-coast-55578-32731079/


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

AIS shows the ship stationary off Mostyn, and the tugs have left her. The tide is now falling so it looks as if she is going to be there for a while. The coastgurd said earlier that it could be two weeks before there is enough water to refloat the ship.

Photo credit to Ray Mc Gowan_ airbus


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Is she designed to be 'safe aground' I wonder. If not guess it already looks expensive - loss of hire apart that is.


----------

